# purchasing domain names...



## Name9902 (Feb 13, 2005)

what are some respectable and cheap sites to purchase domain names?


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

godaddy.com

1and1.com

A lot of hosts give you a few free domains if you purchase hosting. :wave:


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

DumberDrummer said:


> A lot of hosts give you a few free domains if you purchase hosting. :wave:


If you do that though, make sure they register it in YOUR name, not theirs. I've heard of some hosts registering in their name, then people trying to switch hosts and the old host would not give up the domain.


----------



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

Godaddy is probably the cheapest...but as for respectable....
after the superbowl, that opens a whole new can of worms... :sayno: 
Network Solutions also does a good job. 
There really is a lot of places out theere to purchase and host domain names and sites.


----------



## SLG (Feb 23, 2005)

u can get a domain name (without hosting) for $4.98/yr at yahoo:
http://smallbusiness.yahoo.com/domains/


----------

